# Urlaub in Lippstadt - Bikepark, Pöppelsche, oder wo überhaupt?



## MeMa (12. September 2012)

Ich fahre Ende September/Anfang Oktober wohl für 3-4 Tage zu meiner Verwandschaft nach Erwitte bzw. Hörste und wollte mich mal schlau machen, wer wo fährt und was sich lohnt?

Hatte gesehen das es in Warstein nen Bikepark gibt? Lohnt der sich? 
Was ist mit der Pöppelsche? Kann mich dran erinnern das es da auch 2-3 Abfahrten gibt. 

Vielleicht hat ja wer eine Idee


----------



## Mountain77 (12. September 2012)

Sag Bescheid wenn Du in Hörste bist, bin "Zugezogener". ;-).

Eringerfeld, Pöppelsche und die Gegend um Rüthen/Kallenhardt hat schöne Strecken.
Warstein/Kallenhardt ist ein kleiner, spaßiger, familärer Park, lohnt sich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MeMa (12. September 2012)

Was ist denn mit der pöppelsche? Gibts da gute abfahrten? War da nur mal mit dem Hund. Das war halt langweilig, aber das Gebiet ist ja auch groß. Warstein hab ich überlegt aber hab halt keine Erfahrung mit bügellift?! 

Gruß


----------



## wiehenrenner (12. September 2012)

Na ja der Lift in Warstein... jetzt nach dem 3. oder 4. Besuch bin ich da fit 
So schlimm ist es nicht. Entweder nimmst Du den Bügel in den Rücken, oder was eigentlich besser funzt ist ein kleines Seil was Du dort bekommen kannst. Das kommt um Lenker Vorbau und dann hakst Du dich ein. Das geht eigentlich ganz gut. Tip: lass einen Haken zum Vordermann frei. Gestaltet das ganze noch einfacher. 
Der Park selber ist imho lohnenswert!


----------



## MeMa (12. September 2012)

Muss ganz ehrlich sagen: das Teil is mir nicht geheuer 
Hatte mir schon zwei drei Videos angeschaut. Denke ich werde nen Tag hinfahren und mir das mal anschauen. Gibts sonst noch was das man empfehlen kann? Außerhalb des Parks?


----------



## wiehenrenner (13. September 2012)

Alternativ noch Willingen und Winterberg als Parks ist alles innerhalb von 30 Min Fahrzeit. 
Sonst kenne ich mich da unten nicht so aus an Trails etc. Ist ja für uns OWL er auch eher etwas weiter südlich 
Der Lift ist aber wirklich kein Hexenwerk.


----------



## MeMa (13. September 2012)

Wegen OWL hatte ich auch kurz überlegt. 
Kenne mich um BI bis HF recht gut aus da ich dort ja gearbeitet bzw. meinen Freundeskreis hab.
Hatte halt überlegt das es vielleicht auch in DT nette Ecken geben muss. 
Nur wüsste ich nicht wo sich die Trails verstecken. 

Warstein bzw. Willingen kenne ich sehr gut und die Parks sind ausgeschildert und bekannt.  War halt nur noch nie da


----------



## wiehenrenner (13. September 2012)

Detmolder Bereich bin ich raus... Lipperland ist mir zu gefährlich


----------



## MeMa (13. September 2012)

och mensch


----------



## wiehenrenner (13. September 2012)

Einige hier sind aber in der Gegend unterwegs, vllt. guckt ja hier noch jmd. vorbei der dich auf Trailtour mitnehmen kann, oder dir nen paar Streckenempfehlungen gibt.


----------



## crossboss (13. September 2012)

in Lippe gibs noch den Yeti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (14. September 2012)

crossboss schrieb:


> in Lippe gibs noch den Yeti


 
Gerüchte, alles nur Gerüchte...!  

Bei DT gibts halt ne geduldete Strecke beim alten Cherusker, aber mit nem Bikepark ist das nicht ganz zu vergleichen.
Endlose Singletrails haben wir leider nicht, immer nur kurze Stücke die man sich mit ner Anfahrt über Forstautobahnen erkauft.


----------



## wiehenrenner (14. September 2012)

@ TE fahr nach Warstein. Das hat für Dich definitiv den besten Nutzen. Fahrzeit dürfte gleich sein und Du hast den ganzen tag Zeit dich auszutoben. Lift kostet 15,- am Tag. Und wenn Du morgens gleich um 10 da bist, lässt Du die 5 anderen die auch da sind einfach vor und guckst Dir die Funktion in Ruhe an. Der Betreiber dort hilft Dir notfalls. Wenn Du koordinationstechnisch dein Strive gut bewegen kannst, dann solltest Du auch ohne Probleme den ollen Lift hoch kommen. Ansonsten einfach nen gemütlicher netter Park den man eigentlich gesehen haben sollte.


----------



## MeMa (14. September 2012)

Ich werd einfach mal alles einpacken und dann vor Ort entscheiden ;-)
Vielleicht find ich ja noch wen der mitkommt und mich nicht allein da stehen lässt 

Aber danke erstmal für die vielen Infos


----------

